
Two OpenVPN Audits by OSTIF+QuarksLab and Matt Green Completed - analogist
https://ostif.org/the-openvpn-2-4-0-audit-by-ostif-and-quarkslab-results/
======
analogist
Summary link by OSTIF, which includes a quick synopsis of both audits, and
link to full report on OpenVPN 2.4 by OSTIF:

[https://ostif.org/the-openvpn-2-4-0-audit-by-ostif-and-
quark...](https://ostif.org/the-openvpn-2-4-0-audit-by-ostif-and-quarkslab-
results/)

Matthew Green/Cryptography Engineering audit direct link, which focuses more
heavily on the protocol design, as well as a 2.2->2.4 changelog audit:

[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2017/05/openvpn-2...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2017/05/openvpn-2-4-evaluation-
summary-report/)

